
Jeff Bezos-blackmailing David Pecker out as CEO of National Enquirer Company - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/David-Pecker-out-as-CEO-of-National-Enquirer-15506482.php
======
MilnerRoute
I wanted to somehow include the context from 2019 in the headline. (2,444
Hacker News readers upvoted Bezo's "No Thank You, Mr. Pecker" post on Medium.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474)

This seemed like an appropriate follow-up.

------
anupamchugh
True! But this article doesn't even mention Jeff Bezos name anywhere. You
should perhaps avoid putting such misleading titles.

------
jaclaz
Actual title:

David Pecker out as CEO of National Enquirer parent company

No trace of Jeff Bezos nor of blackmailing in the (short) article that I can
see.

